# Small pimple size lump on my golden. pics.



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd head straight to the vet. There are all kinds of relatively harmless cysts and growths it could be, and the more serious things are very, very rare in young dogs. Still, the sooner the vet gets a chance to examine and maybe aspirate (take a tiny piece out of the middle with a needle so it can be examined under a microscope) the better. If it's getting bigger, it will probably need to be removed fairly soon.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree with *tippy*, it's probably nothing but I'd have it checked out since you said it seems to be getting larger.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep, I'd be seeing the vet. To me it looks like a little sebaceous cyst, but I'm just saying that from our experience. Best to have a vet make sure.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Id get it checked out too...please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

We would almost have to see what it feels like, too. Could be a wart or a cyst. Maybe you can call and get your vet appointment moved up so you can do everything at once. Good luck!


----------



## aaron655 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for your replies. will do so soon!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I just discovered one of these on Jack this morning and went into panic mode. His is on his chest and is small, doesn't seem to bother him and is skin colored. It doesn't look like the photos in the first post though, Jack's is under his skin. I really can't get a picture of it because it would just look like fur and skin. I'm hoping our vet is open tomorrow....if not he's going in this week asap.

aaron655, did you get to the vet? what was the diagnosis?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I agree with the above... though I am a little alarmed at the young age of these dogs. Definitely have them checked.

If your dog is getting up in age, then they are highly likely to develop cysts and warts all over. They should be checked by the vet, but are mostly harmless. I think my goldens were 9+ before I started finding 'warts'.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> I agree with the above... though I am a little alarmed at the young age of these dogs. Definitely have them checked.
> 
> If your dog is getting up in age, then they are highly likely to develop cysts and warts all over. They should be checked by the vet, but are mostly harmless. I think my goldens were 9+ before I started finding 'warts'.


I notoriously over-react to things. I'm sure it's nothing...I'm just extremely anal about looking him over for fleas, ticks, etc. I wouldn't have even noticed it otherwise. This isn't a wart/pimple....feels like a little fat deposit under his skin that moves around.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok, I'm a spaz. I just looked at it again closely and it's red and on the skin, like a flea bite. We do have fleas in our yard from wild critters and although we use DE in the yard and he's on frontline, find fleas on him sometimes. I'm still going to have the vet look at it to be sure.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I took Jack to the vet today and the vet said it looks like a tick bite. He said those can often stick around for a bit. So assuming he doesn't show any signs of TBD it sounds like it's not a big deal. He said to keep and eye on it and if it looks different at all to bring him back in. We also did a heartworm test while we were there, so it was a useful visit regardless.


----------



## SPANKY (Jul 14, 2010)

Get it checked out but both casey & maggie had those.they can remain the same for years as with casey or grow very large & only be a nuisance for the dog.every diagnosis we got was 1st:warts & 2nd non-malignant tumors.not to worry.we did have maggies removed with neoplasene injections & worked excellent.not for the faint of heart thought.casey had about 4 of those & maggie had 2.our thoughts are with your pup anyways.


----------

